

Bletchley Park row rages on as restored site opens to public with 'Berlin Wall' - kurren
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/may/12/bletchley-park-national-museum-computing-berlin-wall-restored-colossus-codebreaking

======
duncanawoods
TNMOC is awesome. Every geek in the UK should go. You can gift them old
computing books for their growing library. Colossus is cool but seeing stuff I
never knew about was more exciting e.g.

The Dekatron with its decimal memory you can visually see the values, the
awesome radar screens with trakker balls from the 40's or 50's, the cabinets
full of early calculators (some are white spitting images of iDevices) or the
early CAD system with a graphics card in a larger cabinet than the
workstation. Early mainframes and minicomputers are just beautifully styled.

1 min video of the Dekatron running

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVgc8ksstyg#t=17](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVgc8ksstyg#t=17)

More info and 20 min video

[http://www.tnmoc.org/special-projects/harwell-dekatron-
witch](http://www.tnmoc.org/special-projects/harwell-dekatron-witch)

------
morganw
National Museum of Computing is in H-Block on this map:
[http://www.cryptomuseum.com/bp/img/map.gif](http://www.cryptomuseum.com/bp/img/map.gif)

One of the comments for the Guardian article from a recent visitor shows a
calmer reaction: he visited both and it went OK.

~~~
coherentpony
>One of the comments for the Guardian article from a recent visitor shows a
calmer reaction: he visited both and it went OK.

With all due respect, that is hardly a representative sample. I don't for a
moment expect this to go down well for most people that want to see
_everything_ at Bletchley Park. It is an historical gem, and should be
preserved as such.

------
rwmj
Please someone link to the "satirical underground newspaper".

